# SS Nomadic to return to Belfast??



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Calls to return the SS Nomadic to Belfast, see:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/4607448.stm


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

going back to her rightful place
http://www.maritimematters.com/nomadic.html (Applause) 


Phill


----------

